# Unreal hunger after GHRP-6



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 21, 2012)

I got some ghrp-6 to try for the hunger side to help my apatite and whole shit i nearly ate my arm off. I some how managed to give myself 4X the dose intended to. I gave myself 300mcg. I thought I was pinning 70 or so. Silly me. 
The hunger I got was unreal.

About 10mins after the jab is wanted to eat everything. I had just ate about an hour prior to jab. The hunger lasted about 3hours. I had to go to bed before ate everything. I ate a few sweet things and the gravings for more wear unreal. Everything tasted amazing and I was going from peanuts to marshmallow to handfuls of cold ham. Easily consumed 1400 kcal and still felt starved. 

I think the correct dose next time should be less intense. 

Running hgh 5on 2off with ghrp-6 on off days. Any suggestion?


----------



## Get Some (Jun 26, 2012)

So, are you LIKING the hunger side effect? If you wish, I can explain why this happens with 6. If you are looking to supplement a peptide alognside GH and do not want to have hunger attacks, switch to GHRP-2. But, I will agree, if you are looking to power down some cals, there is almost nothing like some good ol' GHRP-6! 

A good dose is 100mcg or so at least 3x daily. Most guys I see that have success dose their GH only in the morning and the GHRP throughout the day all the way up until bedtime. Remember, GHRP-6 acts on the hypothalamus to produce more natural HGH, so taking it before bedtime is a good spot. Between GHRH (GRF 1-29, CJC-1293, etc) and GHRP work together to increase natural gh production. One of them increases the amount of cells that are emitting gh and the other one increases the output of those cells. I apologize but I can't remember which is which at the moment.


----------



## DF (Jun 26, 2012)

Great info.  I may have to give that a try on my next cycle.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 26, 2012)

I gave a try to both GHRP-6 and 2. If you really want to keep your hunger up the GHRP-6 is agreat choice. I did 30min before my meals (at least close I could) and in few minutes I was hungry as hell. I did just like getsome told 100mcg 3 x day.


----------

